# Who's heading up and where?



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well like many of you I have been watching and waiting for the white stuff to arrive and it looks like it's here. I have been checking the trail reports and it sounds like just about everywhere from around Houghton Lake and to the East, West and North got a good amount of snow and with the cold temps the groomers have been out in force getting the trails ready for the weekend.
Heading up to the cottage in a couple hours and after my routine inspection to make sure everything is OK and working I'm gonna put the batteries in the sleds and fire them up.
If your heading up ride safe and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## papa t (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi we have a bunch of snow .......roscommon area.......foot. Plus


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I am going to West Branch area on Monday for a day trip. I hope the trails don't get to beat up over the weekend.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Headed to the hale area and maybe further north if need be. Lots of people forget about the east side which hopefully holds true this weekend too. About time eh?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Loaded and ready to roll tomorrow,Son and I are headed for Houghton Lake.

Have fun, ride safe


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Mio or Lost Lake Woods on the East side for me. Be safe !


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Greenbush future said:


> Mio or Lost Lake Woods on the East side for me. Be safe !



I'll meet ya at the Paddle Inn for the Fri fish fry. You buy tho.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well I was gonna go to West Branch on Monday. But now it sounds like my buddy can't go. I don't trail ride alone so I guess I won't be going. I really need to find more buddies with snowmobiles and that can ride when I can.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

sylvan19 said:


> Well like many of you I have been watching and waiting for the white stuff to arrive and it looks like it's here. I have been checking the trail reports and it sounds like just about everywhere from around Houghton Lake and to the East, West and North got a good amount of snow and with the cold temps the groomers have been out in force getting the trails ready for the weekend.
> Heading up to the cottage in a couple hours and after my routine inspection to make sure everything is OK and working I'm gonna put the batteries in the sleds and fire them up.
> If your heading up ride safe and enjoy the weekend.



It looks like we have enough here finally if they don't beat the trails up.
we had about 3" of good base snow, with this fresh dump and still dropping between 9 and 11" total now with that good base from the 6" melt prior to this dump.

it looks like it's time. I"ll be hauling mine out this weekend and then either sat or next weekend have the annual start of sledding season get together/cook out on a campfire in the snow.

we really hope to swing it this weekend but more realistically next weekend.

Kevin


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Headed to Grayling (4-mile) in the afternoon til sun night. Will be our 1st trip of the season ...last wknd fell through :rant:
Be headed to the TC area direction Sat , sun ????

Have fun , be safe everyone


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I will be in the Eastern UP. Just took got back from a ride in Ravanna. Little cold tonight to be blasting down rail trails on a sled without a windshield.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Heading up to the cabin near Baldwin in the morning, first time out this year.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

my 650 is broke. Gonna try and get it fixed tomorrow though. The bolt holding the secondary on broke off in the shaft. So now I have to try and extract it. Guess this weekend is gonna be on the 500


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well we just got back from a great weekend. The wife and I decided to stay close and do most of our riding on state land around the cottage. With the first real good snow for most of the Northeast counties and with Tip-up town going on we figured the trails would be pretty packed.
Well we got up Thursday after dark so we just made a nice warm dinner and relaxed. Friday morning was COLD and with a high of only 15 for the day I decided to bundle up and start prepping the sleds. After unfreezing the tongue lock and pad lock on the trailer I hooked it up and pulled it onto the driveway.
Now I have to deal with 6" of snow on top of the shell that has thawed and refroze a couple times making it to heavy to open so out comes the snow shovel and broom. The shell is clean and clear of most snow but I still cant get it open. I then notice that the black weather strip that runs along the back of the shell that seals to the trailer has frozen to it. At this point I'm thinking go back in and have another cup of coffee but hey I started this so on my back I go in the snow slowly prying the weather strip away without tearing it finally success.
15 min later batteries are installed in both machines and now comes the moment of truth. Firing up the machines for the first time always makes me nervous I usually say a little something like come on girls be good to me and after a few minutes and a couple extra pumps of the primer both are up and running....and smoking! cough cough. Nothing like firing up a 2 stroke snowmobile that has been sitting for the past 10 months. :lol:
Well it was nice to get the machines out on the trails for a couple days and I hope all of you that went up had a safe and fun time.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I am hoping the northern Lower gets some snow and the trails are not destroyed from this warm up this week. That way I can get up north this coming weekend. Only problem is the fact I have to do day trips due to dogs at home.


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Just rolled in from Grayling ..
Rode out of 4 mile and up to the blue bear , stop at pit stop put on by the Rosscomon/ Higgins lk groomers, then off to Shirley's dinner for lunch. Fueled up and re tracked ..but endevored some off the beaten path routes  
Trails were good, some FANTASTIC! , some not so ??? Corner's were blown out and became pretty hairy over the course of the day :yikes:
Went for a little spin this morning before heading out and it was groomed but washy from the snow so dry. A little moisture and lower volume of traffic with a little snow will make a huge improvement in the woods. Good note... wind was blowing the snow off the trees in the woods today:16suspect

couple of pics


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

MEL said:


> I'll meet ya at the Paddle Inn for the Fri fish fry. You buy tho.


Headed to the club for the weekend, just too dam comfy to not. Had a foot of snow almost everywhere in the club. Greenbush only had 4 inches. Must be the lake effect off Hubbard?


----------

